# BBQ'd Bison Ribs



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Did some BBQ'd bison ribs in the smoker today.

Sprayed some AmesPhos on the ribs and then gave them a light rub using the internationally famous Grandpa Tim's Raccoon Rub:


My goal was to smoke the ribs using the 3-2-1 method:
3 hours at 220°, no BBQ sauce, with cherry wood smoke
2 hours at 220°, sprayed with AmesPhos, basted with BBQ sauce and covered, no smoke
1 hour at 220°, light basting of BBQ sauce, uncovered.

I ran some errands during the "2 hour covered" period and the smoker temperature got up to 260°. So I skipped the final 1 hour finishing step. The ribs were well done, had great flavor but were a little on the tough side:


Next time the ribs will be cold smoked for 2 hours and then finished off in the crock pot. :grin:
.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The ribs were tough, moist with great flavor, but tough. my bad

We ate about 1/3rd of the ribs and then put the remainder in a crock pot with some BBQ sauce and a little water. Cooked them on "low" for about 6 hrs, until the meat started to fall off the bones.

Wow, reminded me of burnt ends off a brisket. Cut the meat up into pieces and put it in a pot of beans with some diced onions and more BBQ sauce. It turned out really good and of course I made everyone believe I planned it that way.



.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Yum!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Carribean Jerk Bison Ribs*

This is my second attempt at bison ribs. The first time they were a little tough.

Preheat the smoker to 125°.

Sprinkle on some Raccoon Rub:


Dry ribs in 125° smoker for 1 hour, no smoke, damper 50% open.

Mix 1 bottle of Carribean Jerk marinade with 1/2 cup of water. Add the mixture to a crock pot. Preheat mixture on "low":


Raise smoker temperature to 200° and smoke the ribs using with 1 pan of hickory sawdust for about 2 hours:


Place smoked ribs in crock pot. Cook on low until meat starts to fall off the bones, about 5 hours.

Remove meat from bones and slice thin.

Place meat back in crock pot until tender, about 3 or 4 hours.

Serve on slider buns:


Delicious!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Did I calculate something wrong. It looks like it took 12 hours for your last batch? Also is the marrow any good cooking them this way. Bone marrow yummy!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

lostlouisianian said:


> did i calculate something wrong. It looks like it took 12 hours for your last batch? Also is the marrow any good cooking them this way. Bone marrow yummy!


yes, 12 hours

There was no marrow to be had after smoking.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I shouda took the bones out on the sidewalk and cracked them open with a 4-pounder. Probably could have got some marrow. wasteful

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*2-4-1 BBQ Bison Ribs*

The bison ribs weren't tough this time!!!!

Grandpa Tim's Raccoon Rub of course:

Then:
2 hours in pre-heated 185° smoker, 1 pan of alder sawdust.
4 hours in a 220° smoker in covered pan with 1 can of beef broth mixed with 1 cup of Holey Moley Sauce.
1 hour finish uncovered in 185° smoker, bones facing down, with Holey Moley Sauce slathered on top.
2-4-1, not 3-2-1 ribs!!! perfect

Juicy and fork tender, maybe a pinch over-cooked (the meat fell off the bones):


Holey Moley!!


Hey, check out those bison ribs in the crock pot here: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/155954-bison-ribs-n-sauerkraut.html


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks delectable!----SS


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

This is my favorite food!

Are those crabapples on the plate from last year? 

I used to throw them around the neighborhood when I was a wee lad..


.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*homemade spiced crabapples*



sawsman said:


> This is my favorite food!
> 
> Are those crabapples on the plate from last year?
> 
> ...


Yes, homemade spiced crabapples in red wine sauce/juice.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Looks awesome!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*2-4-1 Fall Off the Bone Smoked Ribs*

Boy, I'm sure glad I saved all the ribs off my bison:

Raccoon Rub of course:


Can't beat Holey Moley Sauce:


2-4-1 Fall Off the Bone Smoked Ribs:


----------



## paddlehead (May 30, 2014)

Cant wait to try it with elk ribs next month off a late season cow


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

paddlehead said:


> Cant wait to try it with elk ribs next month off a late season cow


Elk fat is not too cool so elk ribs should be prepared differently than bison ribs. see: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/30367-elk-ribs.html

Uh...the Holey Holey Sauce however is good on anything.

Good luck.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

When I cut the ribs the meat is reddish, medium-well, but by the time I get the camera out they look well done:


Who cares?:


Good grief!

.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Wow that should clean out the sinuses!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Seminoe Horseradish*



Dunkem said:


> Wow that should clean out the sinuses!!


Naw, that brand is not very hot.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*cooked medium*


----------

